# Possible pregnant dog and anal glands???....



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

I bred my dane ***** 3.5 weeks ago and about a week ago her anal glands (at least I think) are discharging dark fluid. I inspect her and I cant figure out where its coming from, it does not smell and her fur is getting stained red/brown around her butt and rear end and its stained where she wags her tail back and forth against her rear. She may have even sat it something gross outside but I think its coming from her, I have no idea since there is no smell and I cant find where its coming from. Her dam did the same thing the whole time she was pregnant too every litter, I am at a loss.:hair


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If it doesn't smell, its not the anal glands, they have a definite "fishy" odor. 

I'd suspect some sort of discharge from her uterus. First I'd be concerned about possible infection. Even open and draining an infection in the uterus could be life threatening and ought to be treated promptly. I'd see a vet. My experience with open metritis is that the discharge is thick, dark red (almost tomato soup looking if the blood is fresh) and it doesn't smell good. The ***** rapidly becomes very ill. 

The other possibility that comes to mind is she is still bleeding as if in heat for some reason, possibly hormonal? I wouldn't consider it normal. 

My background is over 30 years of breeding and showing dogs, I've seen a lot of bitches in heat, in whelp and after whelping. I'm not a vet, but I'd say personally I'd take your ***** to the vet to be sure I knew what was going on. It could save you a lot of heartache in the end.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

First time I bred a girl on my own she had a discharge a few weeks after being bred. I called the old timer show breeder whose stud I had used and she told me that that she was 'cleaning out' and it was a good sign that she had taken. She went on to have 5 live puppies, and when she was spayed at the age of 8-9 there were no signs of pyometria, she had a perfectly healthy uterus. She came from good lines. I've never seen that again. However I have to agree with Granny Carol, since your uncertain as to the origin of the discharge get her to the vet in case it is a problem. The other thought I had was possibly a split heat? I do not have any experience with split heats, Willowynd does. Regardless I'd get her to a vet.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always take my girls in for prenatal care of at least two appointments. I would just do that now just to have your vet take a look. My vet usually sees mine a bit later, but an early look wouldn't hurt. Plus he always worms at seven weeks with fenbendazole to reduce the load of any possible microfilarae in the blood because that increases the blood counts in the puppies which makes them stronger. Of course we do the monthly heartwormer prevention too, but the extra dose at seven weeks is important according to studies. It's worth the extra couple of hundred dollars to have good prenatal care for your babies.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

When I was breeding, I would take my girls in any time anything seemed out of the ordinary, or if they were a couple of days late whelping or any little thing. I had a lot more peace of mind and had a couple of C-sections that saved me a lot of trouble and some puppies and their mothers. I never lost a mother to pregnancy complications or whelping complications, though I had a couple that got very sick from post whelping metritis in spite of antibiotics and even oxytocin cleanouts after difficult whelpings. 

Good luck with your girl, I hope it turns out to be something simple, do keep us posted.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

That red staining is cause by a form of yeast that grows on moist areas. Under and around the tail is a place where a lot of dogs have issues because moisture can settle there especially during rainy or humid weather, or if she is licking.. Anal gland leakage - you could smell from across the room.

Keep her dry and warm, wipe the area with vinegar. A grain free food with low carbs, and digestive enzymes on the food will help too.

Since she is preg, a foul smelling dark green discharge would indicate a potential problem with dying puppies and detached placentas that required immediate vet attn. She may also be having some normal healthy discharge back there causing red yeast staining.


----------

